

Ask HN - Books that changed your thinking about life, business? - vijayr

If you had to pick a book or two, that changed the way you think about life, business etc, for the better, what would those be?
======
mipapage
"Wherever you go, there you are" started me on the road to the most profound
changes for how I think and see the world.

------
mikecane
"How to Get Lucky," "The Luck Factor," and "The Very, Very Roch and How They
Got That Way," all by Max Gunther.

------
pkamb
_The Design of Everyday Things_ by Don Norman

------
biopharma_guy
Two classic books that you should read

1\. Think and grow rich by Napoleon Hill. 2\. Sidhhartha by Herman Hesse.

Extra read

3\. The millionaire Fast Lane by MJ Demarco.

And so many others...

